
Mushrooms can eat radiation - and protect those who eat them - marojejian
http://marojejian.tumblr.com/post/67011840608/mushrooms-can-eat-radiation-and-protect-those-who-eat
======
jared314
According to the linked study[1]:

The mice were protected from gastrointestinal syndrome, caused by the
radiation, while the melanin-rich mushrooms were in the digestive system. It
still took 45 days for white-blood cells and platelets to return to
preradiation levels.

So, the mice lived because they could still eat. It did not protect any other
exposed body parts from damage.

[1]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23113595](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23113595)

------
skmurphy
See also
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/04/100426182022.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/04/100426182022.htm)
for melanin coated silica nanoparticles protecting mice bone marrow from total
body radiation

------
moocowduckquack
Mushroom protection from a mushroom cloud.

